# electrolux/dometic fridge RM4207, not working on gas help



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi folks

Wondering if anyone can shed any light on this.

I've a electrolux frdige RM4207 its a small fridge with a tiny ice box inside upper right.

I've had it working on EHU, haven't tested battery yet, but it's no go on gas [camping gaz].

I've read the instructions and it claims that there should be an illuminated igniter switch [top left on fascia]... I have NO illumination, and here no clicking.
When I did a search on here, they was talk on an old fridge having a separate battery for the igniter... where would this be? Presuming I had one.

From an initial inspection wiring all seems OK, I intended to start up the truck and see if it works on battery when engine is running.

Would it be possible that the 'illuminated switch' for the igniter could have blown it's bulb?...

Any starters for ten??

w

PS van is 1995!

PPS fridge looks a bit like this....


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Have a word with this guy - he will come to your address
Rock Services
Spinney Hill
NN3 2LD Northampton
Tel: +07973 440235


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks, but Northampton is around 160 miles away from me... think it may be an expensive repair  

I just wondered if anyone had similar problems or ideas.

w


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

Have you checked the fuses? The 12V for the fridge heater should be through a different (and much heavier) circuit than the 12V for an electric ignitor. The ignitor is likely to have some electronics so there is a possibility there. However my suggestion would be that the first thing to do is to check that there is 12V at the fridge with the engine off. 
I would also check for Earth connections to the body. They can look OK but be corroded and poor conductors. 
Hope that this is not too obvious and that you can find the problem quickly.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Have a look at this lot
>>>>dometic<<<<


----------

